# Mitsubishi DLP Capacitor Settlement



## bobukcat

First Samsung and now Mitsubishi have reached a settlement in class action suits regarding under-rated capacitors. I don't have a link to a story and just found out about it because I owned a WD62725 (V26 chassis) until I recently gave it to my Brother In Law and received a settlement notice today. Basically if you paid to have it repaired due to the capacitor issue you can get reimbursed for your expenses. If you haven't had it repaired they will fix it for free or let you buy a new one at dealer cost. I had the thing fixed for that problem once under extended warranty and then fixed it myself when it failed outside the extended warranty so it doesn't apply (I'm sure I didn't keep the receipt for the caps) to me but I'm glad to see that they were forced to do something for all the people that had to deal with this. It also made me decide to register all new TVs, appliances, etc. I buy in case these things happen again, I never really worried about registering them before.


----------



## trh

Thanks for posting this. We've had a problem with our TV and called Mitsubishi's Customer Relations after I saw this. They are sending out a repairman to fix it -- we have to pay $200 for this labor/service call (normally more than that) and Mitsubishi is paying for the part (over $400). And this is for a five-year old TV; four years out of warranty. A "gesture of good faith" is what the CSR read to me from a script.


----------



## dmspen

Go the letter yesterday. I gave my TV to my stepson... I'll have to ask if he's had any issues.


----------



## bobukcat

trh said:


> Thanks for posting this. We've had a problem with our TV and called Mitsubishi's Customer Relations after I saw this. They are sending out a repairman to fix it -- we have to pay $200 for this labor/service call (normally more than that) and Mitsubishi is paying for the part (over $400). And this is for a five-year old TV; four years out of warranty. A "gesture of good faith" is what the CSR read to me from a script.


What model did you have because according to the class action settlement you are not supposed to pay ANYTHING for parts or labor to fix the blinking green light issue.


----------



## trh

It wasn't that issue. It was white pixels on the screen.


----------



## bobukcat

trh said:


> It wasn't that issue. It was white pixels on the screen.


So did they replace the entire light engine for that issue - just curious.


----------

